# USB and PS/2 keyboards irresponsive



## lindsey (Oct 2, 2011)

Is impossible to do anything because keyboard is irresponsive from the moment I enter the login screen.  Sometimes at the very beginning I can type in a phrase, enough to allow to to enter my password and get into Gnome 2 but then the keyboard input is ignored.  My keyboard is USB, I have also tried using a USB / PS/2 adaptor on it, with no luck.  I don't understand why conventional keyboards aren't properly detected and work on FreeBSD; I've never had this problem with any Linux installation before...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you try a different keyboard?


----------

